# There is an end in sight!



## purplesunsets (Feb 26, 2018)

I feel like I've graduated by going from "considering divorce/separation" to "going through divorce/separation". My "ex", weird to call him that, is moving out next month and I'll be finding a new place in the next few months. 

I wanted to say thank you to all those who commented on my posts and helped me gain some insight into my relationship. I'm optimistic about my future at this point, and a lot of that optimism began here . So thank you!

We are separating amicably. I'm reading a book called "Conscious Uncoupling" and focusing on myself (trying new hobbies, continuing my yoga and meditation etc). I feel very light and free! Did anyone else feel this way? Of course I'm sad and scared at times...but mostly I'm thrilled. I guess I know I've made the right decision!


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

So good to hear you're in a better place @purplesunsets. Imagine you only popped up here just a month ago and so much has changed.


----------



## purplesunsets (Feb 26, 2018)

Keke24 said:


> So good to hear you're in a better place @purplesunsets. Imagine you only popped up here just a month ago and so much has changed.


Thank you!! Yes, I am very grateful I came on here to get some insight and also get the courage to o what I've been considering for awhile now. I'm looking forward to MY future, not a future I didn't sign up for . 

How are you doing?


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

purplesunsets said:


> Thank you!! Yes, I am very grateful I came on here to get some insight and also get the courage to o what I've been considering for awhile now. I'm looking forward to MY future, not a future I didn't sign up for .
> 
> How are you doing?


It's Saturday which likely means beach day at some point and I'm such a kid when it comes to the beach. It's filled with some of the best memories of my childhood and academic life (studies on beach management)! So no complaints over here.

I'm curious as to how you've been able to accelerate into such a positive frame of mind when things have changed so drastically, so quickly on your end. I find it impressive that you've had the fortitude to work your way out of the negativity of the outcome of the situation and the magnitude of everything. That could not have been easy. 

Has your (ex) husband's (is it appropriate to call him ex already?) experience been similar? Although if he's not very talkative I guess it would be difficult to guess accurately what's going on in his mind.


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

PS ~
Consider yourself ahead of the game to have such a peaceful attitude. 
My wish for continued positive thoughts!


----------

